# Emersed Ideas, any suggestions?



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

What I plan to do is this. I will be using rickwool for my substrate for a couple reasons. Once you get it wet, it soaks up water all the way to the top so the water level can fluctuate and never have plants get "dry". Second, it will allow for a really good waterflow through the natural slots in the rockwool and allow for nutrients to be circulated throughout the setup. 
Third, I am going to use the old undergravel filters as a "base' for the setup. This allows me to set up some kind of pump that will airate the water and aid in growth in conjunction with an airstone if I don't use a powerhead. Maybe the most important reason, Tropica uses rockwool and I think I know why it works so well for them, we will soon see. 

I have Gregs KH2PO4, KNO3, K2SO4, MgSO4, CSM+B. Would I need to get some iron? How about calcium? Is there a way to get calcium in a local store in some kind of product? I know crushed coral has lots of calcium but would that be useful to the plants? 

If someone would simply lay it out on the line it would be helpful. I too have searched the stickys, searched every topic i could find about it and I am still basically lost as far as dosing, water changes, circulaiton, airation and anything else that seems to be important. I do know how I want to make the container so that is a bonus but once it is set up, I have no clue!

Anyone who has any good information please let me know it. And telling me to do EI, PPS or any other dosing system will just confuse me. I have the PPS worksheet, if that dosing is fine for emersed then someone simply lay it down, When do I dose and how much. Deficiencies will be dealt with later. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

The best way I've found to add calcium is to go to a homebrew store and ask for gypsum (calcium sulphate).


----------

